# Theo e Diaz ancora positivi al Covid.



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


un po scarsetti sti vaccini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un po scarsetti sti vaccini


Non mi ricordo chi aveva scritto che siccome avevano fatto il vaccino si sarebbero negativizzati subito...
Sembra quasi che bisogna gufarcela ogni volta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.



Cose da pazzi.
Quindi ora come funziona con la regoletta inventata dalla figc ?
Prossimo tampone nuovamente tra 10 giorni o possiamo anticipare di qualche giorno?


----------



## Solo (21 Ottobre 2021)

La sfiga con noi ci vede sempre benissimo...


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.



E sono pure vaccinati, eh...


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose da pazzi.
> Quindi ora come funziona con la regoletta inventata dalla figc ?
> Prossimo tampone nuovamente tra 10 giorni o possiamo anticipare di qualche giorno?


Fra 7gg... mercoledi 27


----------



## Solo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose da pazzi.
> Quindi ora come funziona con la regoletta inventata dalla figc ?
> Prossimo tampone nuovamente tra 10 giorni o possiamo anticipare di qualche giorno?


Aspettiamo Natale, tanto ormai...

Io farei un tampone ogni ora, maledetti protocolli del kaiser


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E sono pure vaccinati, eh...


Immagina cosa sarebbe successo a livello mediatico se non fossero vaccinati


----------



## hiei87 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Boh, solo per noi esiste il covid. Altre squadre zero.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


Siamo davvero maledetti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Fra 7gg... mercoledi 27


Quindi salteranno sicuro anche il Torino....
Poi al rientro saranno fuori condizione e...stai a vedere che salteranno anche il ritorno con il Porto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Boh, solo per noi esiste il covid. Altre squadre zero.


Le altre squadre fanno i magheggi. La settimana scorsa sarri se ne uscì dicendo che non so chi nella Lazio aveva avuto il covid, poche ore dopo comunicato della società laziale a smentirlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Boh, solo per noi esiste il covid. Altre squadre zero.



Sono convinto che solo noi siamo gli imbecilli che non solo testano i giocatori,ma che denunciano anche la positività alle autorità competenti.

Ci metto anche le 00 sul fuoco,se fosse capitato ad una Inter,Juve,o Lazio,non solo non avrebbero denunciato la positività,ma anche se per cause di forze maggiori l'avessero fatto,il tampone dopo 10 giorni l'avrebbero fatto fare ad una persona "sana",non al giocatore colpito.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose da pazzi.
> Quindi ora come funziona con la regoletta inventata dalla figc ?
> Prossimo tampone nuovamente tra 10 giorni o possiamo anticipare di qualche giorno?


teoricamente sono passati 7 giorni dalla positività di brahim quindi credo che il tampone si possa fare ogni giorno


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi salteranno sicuro anche il Torino....
> Poi al rientro saranno fuori condizione e...stai a vedere che salteranno anche il ritorno con il Porto


Purtroppo più si protrae la quarantena più la forma si allontana e più lungo sarà il recupero....
Suggerirsco al Milan di approntare delle mini Covid-residenze isolate in quel di Milanello per lasciare a disposizione dei futuri positivi almeno un campo di calcio per allenarsi come si deve!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo più si protrae la quarantena più la forma si allontana e più lungo sarà il recupero....
> Suggerirsco al Milan di approntare delle mini Covid-residenze isolate in quel di Milanello per lasciare a disposizione dei futuri positivi almeno un campo di calcio per allenarsi come si deve!



Incredibile.
Pensa che oltre al Porto ci saranno Roma e Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose da pazzi.
> Quindi ora come funziona con la regoletta inventata dalla figc ?
> Prossimo tampone nuovamente tra 10 giorni o possiamo anticipare di qualche giorno?


penso che ora passati i 10gg al primo tampone negativo siano apposto. 
Non penso debbano passare altri 10gg


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Ottobre 2021)

C'è una, dico una, cosa che può andare per il verso giusto?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


Che batosta. Non ci voleva... Sono sicuro che contro il Bologna sarà durissima.


----------



## Kaw (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


Non mi quadrano le date, pensavo che Theo dovesse fare il tampone venerdì, e Diaz sicuramente qualche giorno dopo. Forse sono tamponi di controllo, in ogni caso con zero allenamenti sarebbe comunque improbabile vederli a Bologna


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2021)

Ah,Moggi e Diego negli anni 80....


----------



## Stex (21 Ottobre 2021)

barzellette


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non mi quadrano le date, pensavo che Theo dovesse fare il tampone venerdì, e Diaz sicuramente qualche giorno dopo. Forse sono tamponi di controllo, in ogni caso con zero allenamenti sarebbe comunque improbabile vederli a Bologna


perchè quando diventa pubblico non è necessariamente il giorno in cui vengono trovati positivi.
Ma poi ci sono altri giocatori nell intera serie A positivi ? 
Tralasciando quel pazzo di Rabiot ?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.


Incredibile, ma che escortone frequantano i nostri?

Variante Milan.


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo Natale, tanto ormai...
> 
> Io farei un tampone ogni ora, maledetti protocolli del kaiser


Chi non l'ha rispettati i protocolli si è preso solo una multa di 10.000 euro e il loro presidente inibito per un mese.

Ad Aprile 2020 la FIGC disse: "Pene durissime per chi non rispetta i protocolli, anche la retrocessione". Poi lo ha fatto Lotito e la sua Lazio ed è finito a tarallucci e vino.

Viva l'Italia.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E sono pure vaccinati, eh...


Theo si di Diaz non si sa.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Fra 7gg... mercoledi 27


No dal decimo giorno puoi fare il tampone quando vuoi fino alla negativizzazione. Ne faranno uno al giorno. Detto che per Diaz il decimo giorno è Lunedì e quindi anche se si negativizza prima non può giocare.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non mi quadrano le date, pensavo che Theo dovesse fare il tampone venerdì, e Diaz sicuramente qualche giorno dopo. Forse sono tamponi di controllo, in ogni caso con zero allenamenti sarebbe comunque improbabile vederli a Bologna


Sarà di sicuro così...hanno fatto giusto il tampone rapido per vedere il risultato. Ma per essere dichiarati negativi devono fare il tampone molecolare dal decimo giorno. Theo verosimilmente lo farà domani, mentre Diaz Lunedì.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

Come riassumere il milan attuale con una scenetta epica : potrebbe andare peggio, potrebbe piovere.

Ma una giusta va mai?
Ormai mi girano le palle come eliche.

Ogni santa volta bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Da due lunghissimi anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi non l'ha rispettati i protocolli si è preso solo una multa di 10.000 euro e il loro presidente inibito per un mese.
> 
> Ad Aprile 2020 la FIGC disse: "Pene durissime per chi non rispetta i protocolli, anche la retrocessione". Poi lo ha fatto Lotito e la sua Lazio ed è finito a tarallucci e vino.
> 
> Viva l'Italia.


Come sempre.
Io aspetto ancora , se non sarò trapassato, la conclusione del caso suarez-juve.


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No dal decimo giorno puoi fare il tampone quando vuoi fino alla negativizzazione. Ne faranno uno al giorno. Detto che per Diaz il decimo giorno è Lunedì e quindi anche se si negativizza prima non può giocare.


Pensavo che il percorso fosse quello di noi comuni mortali per cui dopo il secondo tampone al decimo giorno si andasse ogni sette gg ....io da asintomatico totale ne ho dovuti fare cinque prima di venircene fuori!


----------



## raducioiu (21 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo chi aveva scritto che siccome avevano fatto il vaccino si sarebbero negativizzati subito...
> Sembra quasi che bisogna gufarcela ogni volta


Ricordo bene anche io, che si sosteneva si sarebbero negativizzati entro massimo 7 giorni (non si sa bene in base a cosa visto che muionono tranquillamente anche i vaccinati con due dosi)


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo chi aveva scritto che siccome avevano fatto il vaccino si sarebbero negativizzati subito...
> Sembra quasi che bisogna gufarcela ogni volta


Io.

Siamo sicuri che Theo sia vaccinato?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io.
> 
> Siamo sicuri che Theo sia vaccinato?


Per me ha ragione chi dice che da Torino ci taroccano i tamponi 

Non conosco o sento parlare di un positivo da ormai mesi e mesi nella mia normale vita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.



Notizia orrenda.



bmb ha scritto:


> Io.
> 
> Siamo sicuri che Theo sia vaccinato?


Foto di giugno, se non erro:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo e Diaz hanno svolto il tampone di controllo in mattinata. Sono ancora positivi al Covic.



Visto che siamo in ballo, perché non fare le cose in grande con la sfiga?

Ricordo una tizia di Bologna che rimase per sei mesi positiva, asintomatica. Dai che rientrano in questo caso...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Visto che siamo in ballo, perché non fare le cose in grande con la sfiga?
> 
> Ricordo una tizia di Bologna che rimase per sei mesi positiva. Dai che rientrano in questo caso...



Hernandez e Diaz rientreranno assieme a Maignan ,stessa data


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Visto che siamo in ballo, perché non fare le cose in grande con la sfiga?
> 
> Ricordo una tizia di Bologna che rimase per sei mesi positiva. Dai che rientrano in questo caso...


Dybala nel primo lockdown rimase positivo per 30 gg se non ricordo male,quando il campionato era fermo tra marzo e aprile,battiamolo questo record dai.


----------

